# Fix My Water Quality..



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hey guys,

so, I did my API tests today and they were at .50 nitrites and like 40 nitrates.

what should I do to lower them?

I have an AC110 and a tetra powerfilter that just takes cartridges.

I DID just buy a biomax insert for my 110. should I take out my carbon and throw in another bio max?

what should I do to get my levels back to perfect?

I HAVE been feeding them more because they are getting bigger by the minute

let me know

thanks!


----------



## Frontline29 (Apr 30, 2011)

I'd do a water change and add a tiny bit of salt to help them cope with the nitrites. (Tablespoon is more then enough)
You should be fine in a few days. Just Keep an eye on your param's and do small water changes if needed.

If it was me, I'd take the carbon out of the 110 and add that new bio bag that you just bought. I stopped using carbon and haven't noticed a difference whatsoever with my water quality. The only time I'd ever use carbon again would be to soak up meds or chemicals after a treatment.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Frontline29 said:


> I'd do a water change and add a tiny bit of salt to help them cope with the nitrites. (Tablespoon is more then enough)
> You should be fine in a few days. Just Keep an eye on your param's and do small water changes if needed.
> 
> If it was me, I'd take the carbon out of the 110 and add that new bio bag that you just bought. I stopped using carbon and haven't noticed a difference whatsoever with my water quality. The only time I'd ever use carbon again would be to soak up meds or chemicals after a treatment.


okay,

now I've been hearing different views on where I should PLACE the carbon.

right now it goes Sponge on the bottom, then carbon then biomax on top.

where should I put the new biomax? and how should I do it.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Sponge/Bio/Bio then some filter floss imo


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

MPG said:


> Sponge/Bio/Bio then some filter floss imo


which bio goes on top? the one with established bacteria or the new one??


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

I would put the new on top so water goes thru established to new.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You have 5 Pygos in a 60g... maybe it's time to get an extra (canister) filter...


----------



## Frontline29 (Apr 30, 2011)

[/quote]

okay,

now I've been hearing different views on where I should PLACE the carbon.

right now it goes Sponge on the bottom, then carbon then biomax on top.

where should I put the new biomax? and how should I do it.
[/quote]

You shouldn't place the carbon anywhere. Take it out and put in your new biomax.

Like this-Sponge, old biomax, new biomax.

Depending on which bio media you bought, if it came in a bag you can add it directly on top of your old bio media. If it came lose like the fluvals biomax you'll need to make a bag out of pantyhose or something similar that wont restrict water flow. You can find pantyhose at the dollar store. It's what I use. I did however get a few funny looks from the girls that were working cash that day.









And I'd have to agree with Hannibal about looking into getting a decent canister filter sooner then later. Either That or invest in a python. Cuz you'll be doing water changes like crazy just to keep up with the waste they will produce when they get bigger.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

im good for a while,

im not buying a third filter yet. I DO have a second canister filter, but ill buy another 110 once they get 5 or 6 inches.

no worries!

and yes ill do that today.

they come in pouches but small pouches so ill throw both in side by side



Nzac said:


> I would put the new on top so water goes thru established to new.


thanks man, im gonna do that today.

ill also do a 25% water change and give them a tablespoon of freshwater salt.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

OKAY!!

so I did a 25% water change, put in a tablespoon of freshwater salt, took out the carbon, put in the two bags of biomax on top of the existing ones and then set up my light and food timers for my vacation.

ill check my params later tonight.

anything else I should do?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

how do you have the tetra setup?


----------

